# Genetropin 10iu x 10 vial kits, anyone?



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

mate of mine got these, ive never heard of them

looks as if there greek from the writing, nicely presented kits with logo imprint on the vials also water provided in the kit

most important, are they any good?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

judging by the pics id say yes they are defo ggod to go


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

sarcasim my friend?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

ye, my friend  not been on GH myself, but if you were going to fake something you would at least try to make it look real, so describing it wont be any good, if you get a pic up some of the members that are clued up on GH will be able to look and see if yours is gtg or not


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

It's relabelled generics,it's not bad gh,my training partner used a few kits of it,and thought it was good.I wouldn't use the water though mate,it's only sterial water not bac water.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

will try to get me buddy to send me up a pic and will show you guys then

anto83, im from dublin meself it seems to around the city atm, can you PM me and let me know how much your mate paid per kit, tanx

any search ive done goes to genotropin which is a differently presented hgh, cant find naut on genetropin, maybe its super new? anto83?


----------

